# Polishing grit - 6000 vs 8000 grit



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I currently use a mix of water and diamond stones for sharpening. DMT Dia-Sharp (extra-coarse ~ 220grit and extra-fine ~1200 grit) and 2 King waterstones (1000 and 6000 grit). I am curious if I am missing out by not finishing with 8000 grits rather than 6000 grit (I bought the 6000 rather than 8000 because of the $40+ cost difference at Woodcraft).

Without a frame or reference, I am curious if it makes sense to invest in an 8000 grit waterstone? I'm curious because I am planning on investing in more high end joinery planes from either Lie-Nielsen or Veritas and am curious how much of a difference finishing at 6000 to 8000 grit would make. As far as I can, most arguments for finishing at higher grits is for polishing which promotes edge retention?

PS: I've already considered honing compounds and *my question is NOT about adding honing compounds into the regiment.*


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey, Pax, I can't say whether you are missing out or not, but I went to the LN event at CP Johnson's and they were recommending this 1000/8000 stone. However, if I were in the market I would go for the Shapton stones.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I believe, based on experience with water stones,
that they cut the same but a fine iron sharpened
to a finer level of polish will hold its edge longer.

In this way, if you get really good at sharpening, 
an 8000 grit polish can save the artisan some 
time. As a practical matter you may want to
consider that modern honing guides permit
hard pressure not usable when sharpening by
hand in the traditional manner. Japan irons are
about 1/4" thick and it is comparably easy 
to balance the bevel on the stone and a micro-bevel
is seldom used. With thinner western style irons
balancing the bevel is a lot trickier and the use
of a guide becomes even more sensible. Guides
that ride on the stone result in uneven stone 
wear. Unfortunately not many guides that do
not ride the stone are available.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Do what you want. An 8000g stone isn't a strop and will never be.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I doubt you would see any difference in performance on a edge cut between 6000 and 8000. How far you sharpen is all a personal preference. I sharpened my plane blades to 4000 (waterstone) and sometime use polishing compound and I can get a shaving at .002".


----------



## GregTP (Oct 26, 2015)

Rob Cosman has a good tutorial on you tube about using waterstones and I believe he speaks to which grits he uses. I happen to have a 12000/15000 waterstone (I dont know who makes it but I was told it comes from a lake in England), but I got it for free from a guy who didnt use it anymore. If I was buying it new I wouldnt have bothered to go that high, but it does put a mirror polish on irons.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

My 8000 grit stone doesn't quite leave a polish. My 13000 ceramic stone does, however. I have a 400 Atoma diamond stone, 1000, 8000, and 13000 ceramic stones.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I doubt you'll see much difference.
My highest stone is an 8000 and unlike, the previous poster, I think it polishes the edge quite nicely.
I can go right from the 8000 to work and I am quite pleased with it.

I don't see any point in going over 12,000 because it means more stones and more expense its much cheaper to just use a strop.

I personally know people who use the Shapton stones they seem to be the pinnacle of sharpening stones but IMO, I can't see justification for the expense. In the end, you still have to flatten them like a water stone.

I would go with what you have and with some added stropping you will get a very good edge.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I go to 8,000 and think that it puts a really nice edge on it. Any higher I would be overkill IMO. I use a hand held loupe to inspect the edge as I'm sharpening and found 8,000 to get a really nice polished surface.


----------

